# My Neph Collection



## Knobbies (Jun 30, 2010)

Just thought i'd post up some pics of some of my collection.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 30, 2010)

good pics nice little collection like the 1st and 4th one


----------



## Knobbies (Jun 30, 2010)

some more


----------



## Knobbies (Jun 30, 2010)

a few more


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 30, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Sarah (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice Nephrurus collection i like em all !


----------



## greeny1 (Jun 30, 2010)

wow they are incredible, love the colour in those roughies


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2010)

Stellatus. i wish we could have them down here. Very nice collection.


----------



## Knobbies (Jun 30, 2010)

Cheers guys. They are all awesome little critters. All have there own different personality. How come you can't have stellatus freeloader???


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2010)

Not on the list mate.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice collection mate! Do you have any breeding plans?
NOT ON THE LIST!? That sux. I thought we had just about everything.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 30, 2010)

lookin good Sherman,. I like the little pilb in the first lot of pics (4th pic)


----------



## Knobbies (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah mate have a few breeding plans will just have to se how they go.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 30, 2010)

awesome mate love the pics


----------



## levis04 (Jun 30, 2010)

Great pics mitch, let me know when you want to send the pilb in the fourth pic to me! She is a real stunner. Your collection is comming along very well pal, super animals.


----------



## raffa (Aug 17, 2010)

nice


----------

